# Yale



## Rusty72 (Apr 28, 2021)

Asking for a friend about this early junior roadster. What year would this be?
And what value on something like this ?


----------



## catfish (Apr 28, 2021)

Need a better photo of the badge. The badge tells the tail. Snell, or Consolidated.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 28, 2021)

This is all I have !


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 28, 2021)

24" or 26" tires?


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 28, 2021)

All I have are these pictures to by !


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 28, 2021)

The Consolidated years are in between the Kirk Mfg. and Davis ownerships; perhaps a letter in the serial sequence number might indicate a specific year?

Those juvenile or youth's proportions look somewhat deceptive; I had to triple-count the 20-tooth chain ring sprocket; (18"-20" wheels?).

I know of one with a 28" frameset that sure could *make*-_*do *_with a Consolidated head badge and crankset; and maybe that _frog_-neck(?) stem.


----------



## ccmerz (Apr 28, 2021)

28"


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 28, 2021)

I will try and get more info on it. 
For  now that’s all I have.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Apr 28, 2021)

Pre 1916 Consolidated Manufacturing Yale bicycles | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

The focus of this thread is dedicated to the research and preservation of Pre 1916 Consolidated Manufacturing Yale bicycles. Please contribute to the research efforts and share what you might have that's Pre 1916 Yale bicycle related. Whether it's consolidated manufacturing Yale catalogs, head...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 29, 2021)

Any idea on  the value of this bike ?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 29, 2021)

Rusty72 said:


> Any idea on  the value of this bike ?



I had hinted at the value of the bike being in the compatible parts that one might swap with another full-size Consolidated Yale bicycle.


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 29, 2021)

It's has 20 in. wheels any interest out there !


----------



## Big Daddy Bert (Jan 22, 2022)

Do you have any idea the correct blue for a 1922 Yale Bicycle


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 22, 2022)

Big Daddy Bert said:


> Do you have any idea the correct blue for a 1922 Yale Bicycle



I like the bright Astro Blue by CRC, but it is hard to find. https://www.ebay.com/itm/254613867759?campid=5335809022


----------

